# Clearance @ fire stair tread and door



## Nathan Saucier (Dec 1, 2016)

Can anyone comment on the minimum distance between the nosing of the top tread and the door opening edge? 

The only thing I could find was the minimum size stair landings to be the same depth as the width of the stair.


----------



## tbz (Dec 2, 2016)

Good morning Nathan,

Welcome to the forum.

I would have to ask your concern for the distance and your reason for questioning the distance?

stairs are required to have landings at the top and bottom of stair flights, exterior doors are required to have landings on both sides, Minimum width of landings for doors is the width of the door.

Though many buildings have larger landing ares, the code is set on minimums.

Thus, what is your concern and how does the door opening edge affect the landing area of the stair nosing?


----------



## steveray (Dec 2, 2016)

Should be handled by the landing requirement....Are you concerned about someone opening the door and knocking someone back down the stair?


----------



## CityKin (Dec 2, 2016)

If the stair is ascending or descending perpendicular to the door, and the door is out-swinging, the required handrail extension may determine the minimum distance.


----------



## IJHumberson (Dec 6, 2016)

Per Section 1010.1.6 of the IBC (2015 ed.), doors have to have a landing on each side, and shall have a width not less than the width of the door or the stairway, whichever is greater.


----------



## JBI (Dec 7, 2016)

The intent of the landing is to limit the possibility of someone needing to step back and down the steps when opening the door, so the Code requires the depth of the landing to be at least equal to the width of the door.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 7, 2016)

Nathan Saucier said:


> Can anyone comment on the minimum distance between the nosing of the top tread and the door opening edge?
> The only thing I could find was the minimum size stair landings to be the same depth as the width of the stair.


Which Code? Where is the Project?


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Dec 7, 2016)

The minimum distance would be determined by the practical distance needed for the handrail extension as it needs to continue beyond the top riser for a minimum of 12 inches per 2012 IBC 1012.6.  Otherwise, there is no other requirement that would say that it could not be zero (theoretically - but not practically).

12 inches


----------



## ICE (Dec 7, 2016)

tbz said:


> exterior doors are required to have landings on both sides



Not all exterior doors


----------



## steveray (Dec 8, 2016)

ICE said:


> Not all exterior doors



In the IBC I think so....


----------



## JBI (Dec 8, 2016)

steveray said:


> In the IBC I think so....



2015 IBC there are 6 exception to the landing requirement... #4 is for (floor) finish materials but the others are for landings.


----------



## steveray (Dec 8, 2016)

JBI said:


> 2015 IBC there are 6 exception to the landing requirement... #4 is for (floor) finish materials but the others are for landings.



Correct, mainly dwelling units and spaces not required to be accessible...


----------



## mark handler (Dec 10, 2016)

At the bottom of of the flight of stairs maybe required to be the depth of the stair plus 12inches

We are speculating without full I need formation.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 12, 2016)

You think something would be in the code. Just as you step up onto the landing, WHAM the door swings open and down you go.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 13, 2016)

From the 2012 IBC
*1009.8 Stairway landings. *
There shall be a floor or landing at the top and bottom of each _stairway_. The width of landings shall not be less than the width of _stairways_ they serve. Every landing shall have a minimum width measured perpendicular to the direction of travel equal to the width of the _stairway_. Where the _stairway_ has a straight run the depth need not exceed 48 inches ...


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Dec 15, 2016)

Let's not assume that the geometry of the landing will determine the answer to this question.
Here is how I am interpreting this scenario:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/aqvx9jny5wosdtj/Stairway.jpg?dl=0


----------

